# Carb rebuild or swap for new?



## Myfirstgoat69* (Jun 28, 2016)

Is it better to have my Carb rebuilt or replace with a new one.
I have a 69 GTO with the 400 and a rochester 4bbl carb. It needs a total rebuild and is missing a few parts. Or is it better to buy a new one and install? I am having it done at a shop and he is quoting me about $325.00 in labor to rebuild plus any parts needed.
the car has the original intake manifold, but it came with a new Edlebrock manifold in the trunk. Apparently the previous owner intended to swap it out.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

If it is the original carb, I'd have it rebuilt. $325 seems high, but I don't know if your rebuilder is an expert at this or not. You don't want him mixing/matching parts in replacing any major parts (air horn, bowl, base) that he feels are worn out as then you might give up original numbered parts which could have been refurbished/saved to keep the carb all original to your engine. I would also want a guarantee that it runs correctly after he rebuilds it and at no additional cost to you if he has to do additional work or tweaking on the carb to get it right.

On the other hand, you could buy a rebuilt and put the original off to the side to keep and go with the car should you sell it OR later decide to send it out for a professional rebuild. If you purchase a rebuilt, will you be installing it? If not, you have to include the labor costs to whomever will be installing it and dialing it in.

So, do a little research, ask more questions, and it is basically your call.


----------

